# Schwinn Speedster



## skip (May 7, 2020)

Schwinn camelback speedster 5 speed. Any condition.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 8, 2020)

Speedsters are 3 speed. I think you want a Collegiate. Rare to find in the 17” (camelback size) frame. I’ve never seen one.


----------



## detroitbike (May 8, 2020)

I have one here in detroit


----------



## spitshineschwinn (May 9, 2020)

Schwinn made a 5 speed Speedster (and a 5 speed Breeze) for a couple of years in the late seventies. They were 24" wheeled bikes available in only two colors - Red & Blue.


----------



## detroitbike (May 9, 2020)

26” camelback Varsity


----------



## detroitbike (May 9, 2020)

I have a 3 speed Ladies Collegiate and a 5 Speed Breeze , Full size 26" wheel bikes. Both rare in that configuration.


----------



## TerrierMotors (May 11, 2020)

i have two camelbacks, a red varsity, and a blue collegiate


----------



## Forrest Hawthorne (May 13, 2020)

I have a burnt orange 5 speed touring collegiate camel back pretty good shape i can texted pictures


----------



## Allrounderco (May 14, 2020)

spitshineschwinn said:


> Schwinn made a 5 speed Speedster (and a 5 speed Breeze) for a couple of years in the late seventies. They were 24" wheeled bikes available in only two colors - Red & Blue.



I looked back at the catalogs again and did find these. I know I poured over every page a while back, and must have seen that and forgotten. Yeah, if OP (or whomever will be riding the bike) can fit comfortably on a 17” frame, it’s a cool looking bike.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (May 14, 2020)

I think they were marketed to 11-12 year olds, and would be hard to ride for an adult. They do lend themselves quite nicely to a poor man's Manta Ray conversion though. As such I have several in my collection, most have been converted to 3 speed bikes.


----------



## Stratone (Jun 13, 2020)

I found this one and didn’t know they existed. They look like a stingray with 26“ wheels. Are they very collectible.


----------



## Ryan Shamon (Jan 20, 2022)

Forrest Hawthorne said:


> I have a burnt orange 5 speed touring collegiate camel back pretty good shape i can texted pictures



Hello do you still have the camelback? Thanks


----------

